# Quantity Surveyor 491



## Paranawithanage (11 mo ago)

Can any one send me example of a *reference letter.* 
also, I have following question if someone can help highly appreciated!

01. I have completed BSc QS 10 years back and my supervisor also graduated same year, but now he is achieved RICS,LLM also. My question is, it is fine to get letter from him?
02. Do I need to collect salary slips and salary statement or one of them.
03. I am based on Dubai and i worked in Oman 2 years. i have difficulties to take salary statement from Oman bank and i am trying to take salary slip from the company. in case company refuse to provide salary slip what proof i can provide? ( i have in hand appointment letter and salary increment letter)


----------

